# 2 week old hoglets :)



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

Thought i'd post a few pics of my gorgeous litter of hoglets here  The light hoglet is still waiting for someone to reserve him


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Gorgeous hoggies and superb photos:no1:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

so very cute - love the annointing piccie - such sweeties


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

they are stunning

Chris


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

lozzabubble said:


> Thought i'd post a few pics of my gorgeous litter of hoglets here  The light hoglet is still waiting for someone to reserve him



love this image he looks liek hes trying to be a frog!!!! love <3

they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

AWWWWW!!!! i neeeeeed one! :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

They are all just adorable :flrt:

Where abouts are you?


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

great photos!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Millza (Apr 18, 2009)

How much do these little creatures cost if you were going to buy one? Just wondered for future reference:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

usually £150 from a reputable breeder and as a hoglet - some prices differ - have seen some for £100 and even up to £200 - older hedgies tend to be a tad cheaper


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep that's right... i'm in swindon. The hoglet's eyes are starting to open


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

lozzabubble said:


> Yep that's right... i'm in swindon. The hoglet's eyes are starting to open


swindon is so farrrrr away! its almost as far as neverland!
i really want one of these. best get studying and find a local breeder eh?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

fraggle would this be closer to you?
Faith Morgan - location - Nottinghamshire
Email address:- [email protected]
Website:- http://www.freewebs.com/ukhedgehogs

sorry to hijack the thread lozza - awwww babies are too cute - do you still have the one male left unreserved?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

animal addict said:


> fraggle would this be closer to you?
> Faith Morgan - location - Nottinghamshire
> Email address:- [email protected]
> Website:- http://www.freewebs.com/ukhedgehogs
> ...


oooooh, maybe? thanks


----------



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Soooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

very cute! :2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for all your help- bump up for your supercutesy baby!!!:flrt:


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

Eyes open 









































Boy with no home








































Boy 2
















Boy 1


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

animal addict said:


> sorry to hijack the thread lozza - awwww babies are too cute - do you still have the one male left unreserved?


Yep unfortunately no-one wants him yet  although i wouldn't mind keeping him  he's the friendliest one so far, he doesn't ball ever and he's a real cuddly thing lol if a prickly thing can be cuddly  )


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awwww bless him :flrt:is he going to be a brown do you think? I'm sure some-one will snap him up soon


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i want him!! aww wish you were closer and i had the money for a second hog


----------



## angieagtf (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to give this little hoglet a home with us - I have PM'd you my details and hope you can contact me.
Angie


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Angie, you have pm!


----------

